# Alienware M11x



## einrudelgurken (8. März 2010)

Moin Leute,
ich interessiere mich für das Alienware M11x. Spiele hauptsächlich CoD 6 und 5, Fifa 09, NFS und ähnliches. 
Ich möchte es als Netbook für unterwegs nutzen, um darauf zu spielen und auch evtl. zu arbeiten(Word).

Nun habe ich volgende Fragen dazu:

1. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, welche Spiele man damit spielen kann und welche nicht?

2. Wie sieht das mit der Akkulaufzeit aus?

3. Welchen Prozessor würdet ihr mir empfehlen, man kann da ja 2 aussuchen?

4. Wäre auch nett, wenn das Netbook schon jemand hat, dass er mir einen kleinen gesammtüberblick geben könnte.

5. Es gab auf der CeBit so Gutscheincodes von Alienware und da wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand welche per PN schicken könnte. Weil es wäre ja nicht schlecht,wenn ich so 40% sparen könnte. Ich habe auch zwei, die sind aber leider schon abgelaufen, weil ich die gestern eingegeben habe, um zu wissen wie viel % die bringen, dann waren sie aber nur bis 24:00 Uhr gültig.

Fals ich iwas vergessen habe bitte einfach nachfragen. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Schonmal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## macmini131 (8. März 2010)

1. Also die Spiele wo du zocken möchtest packt das m11x alle aber halt mit Einschränkugen. 
2. Die Akkulaufzeit muss sehr gut sein bis zu 7 Stunden ohne besondere Last.
3. Ich empfehl dir den größeren weil der kleine doch ziemlich schwach ist!
4. ich überlegs mir auch zum kaufen. hier ein Testbericht: Notebookcheck: Test Alienware M11x Subnotebook


----------



## einrudelgurken (8. März 2010)

Ok danke,
dann werde ich mir falls ich es kaufen werde wohl den Etwas teureren Prozessor holen.
Und danke für den Test.


----------



## Showtek192 (8. März 2010)

alienware schafft alles das sind für normal sterblich heut zutage die besten pc's die man bekommen kann


----------



## mephimephi (8. März 2010)

Showtek192 schrieb:


> alienware schafft alles das sind für normal sterblich heut zutage die besten pc's die man bekommen kann



wenn man deren Werbung glaubt, sind sie das


----------



## einrudelgurken (8. März 2010)

Na wolln wars hoffen.


----------



## macmini131 (8. März 2010)

Wenn du eins hast mach bitte nen kleinen Testbericht.


----------



## schneiderbernd (9. März 2010)

Showtek192 schrieb:


> alienware schafft alles das sind für normal sterblich heut zutage die besten pc's die man bekommen kann


...klar!!
...bei dem Teil für den Preis so ein schlechtes Display??!! nee...lass mal!


----------



## FX_GTX (9. März 2010)

ich weiß wie man das alienware m11x günstiger bekommen kann
nehmlich als ESL Edition unter folgendem link

Alienware Gaming Systeme | Dell Deutschland


----------



## FX_GTX (9. März 2010)

ich spiele mit dem gedanken 
mir ein alienware m11x zuholen
hab auch cebit gutschein


----------



## Infin1ty (9. März 2010)

Alienware ist der größte Müll auf dem PC Markt,
soviel nur dazu  Noch überteuerter als jeder
Media Markt PC 

Aber wer`s braucht...


----------



## einrudelgurken (11. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit der ESL.
Aber hat denn keiner das Netbook schon Zuhause und kann mir ein kurzes rewiev geben.
Wäre echt nett.


----------



## siegfred110 (13. März 2010)

einrudelgurken schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich interessiere mich für das Alienware M11x. Spiele hauptsächlich CoD 6 und 5, Fifa 09, NFS und ähnliches.
> Ich möchte es als Netbook für unterwegs nutzen, um darauf zu spielen und auch evtl. zu arbeiten(Word).
> 
> ...



Ich habe das M11X mit folgender Ausstattung:
SU7300 - 256GB SSD - 4GB Ram.

Ich nutze es als Netbook zum mitnehmen. Da ist es für mich perfekt. Über 8 Std arbeiten mit Akku sind schon sehr gut. Selbst beim Spielen hält der Akku knapp 3 Std.
Ich Spiele zur Zeit ab und an BFBC2 und CoD6. Beide Spiele laufen mit der nativen Auflösug von 1366 x 768 und mindestens mittleren Einstellungen.
Beim Spielen gibts es keinerlei Temperaturprobleme. Die CPU hat bisher max 52Grad und die GPU 56Grad erreicht. Ich habe aber noch kein Furmark oder ähnliches laufen lassen. Nur 3DMark06 in den Standardeinstellungen, wobei 6474 3DMarks erreicht wurden (inkl. AW CPU-Übertaktung).

Jetzt zu der CPU-Übertaktung. Diese läuft laut CPU-Z auf 1600Mhz und laut Everest Ultimate, Windows, SiSoftSandra, CCleaner, 3DMark06 und allen anderen Programmen, die ich getestet habe, auf 1733Mhz, anstatt der originalen 1300Mhz.
Parallel zu der Übertaktung wird Speedstep deaktiviert und die V-Core auf 0,9V untertaktet, wodurch die Akkulaufzeit nicht unter der Übertaktung leidet. Normalerweise wechselt die CPU durch Speedstep zwischen 600 und 1300Mhz und zwischen 0,8 und 1,01V.

Das Umschalten der Gafikeinheit geht jederzeit und ohne Neustart. Sie geht nur dann nicht, wenn die Garfikkarte gerade genutzt wird. Sprich beim Spielen.

Jetzt zu den bisher im Internet festgestellen Problemen:
1. Lüfterproblem?
Der Lüfter läuft, sobald die Übertaktung aktiviert ist alle paar Minuten an und Kühlt die CPU, teilweise bis auf 30 Grad herunter.
Lösung:
Anscheinend hat das aktuelle AW Command Center einen Bug, der dafür sorgt, dass die CPU immer genuutzt wird. Selbst wenn man nichts macht.
Sobald man das Command center im Systemstart deaktiviert hat, ist das Problem beseitigt.
Wenn man jetzt FN und Alien FX drückt geht das Command Center auf. Jetzt kann man alle Einstellungen, z.B. Tastaturfarbe etc ändern. Danach beendet man das Command Center wieder. Die Farben und Funktionen bleiben erhalten.
Die bringt auch nebenbei ca. 45min mehr AKkulaufzeit.
2. Dislpayproblem?
Die max. Helligkeit des Displays ist, wie in den Tests berichtet, nicht überragend.
Ich habe das M15X parallel getestet und meiner Meinung nach, reicht die max. Helligkeit aus. Im Modus Ausbalanciert während Nutzung mit Akku, wird die Helligkeit auf Minimum reduziert. Das geht mal gar nicht. Da ist ein Arbeiten nicht möglich.
Das Display kann man in 8 Stufen anpassen. Ich nutze Stufe 3, aus Richtung der geringsten Helligkeit.

Arbeiten bei Sonnenschein und außerhalb von Gebäuden konnte ich bisher noch nicht testen.

Im Vergleich zum M15X ist die max. Helligkeit etwas geringer und der Kontrast ist etwas schlechter. Aber aus meiner Sicht uneingeschränkt nutzbar.

Per HDMI kann man einen LCD-TV anschließen und Ton sowie Bild in hoher Qualität übertragen. Zum Zocken oder Filmschauen...

Die SSD kann ich nur empfehlen. Dadurch wird die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit erhöht und jedes Programm geht direkt auf!


----------



## amdintel (13. März 2010)

von den Daten und wenn der nur 798 € kostet ,
finde ich das Book recht interessant , nicht groß  fragen kaufen,
hab ma da durch laufen lassen einfachste Standard zusammen Stellung 798 €
was ich sehr vorteilhaft finde das man sich das Book nach eigenen wünschen etwas 
zusammen stellen kann , dann wird es natürlich teuer wenn bessere HW nimmt .
ja ist gut


----------



## einrudelgurken (13. März 2010)

Jo cool, Danke dir für diese super Übersicht. 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob und wann ich mir es holen soll.


----------



## amdintel (13. März 2010)

mir gefällt das Teil auch nur was 
mich daran sehr stört 
ist das schrottige  Windows 7, 
ich hätte lieber Vsita 32 Home  auf dem Book,
also mit 4 GB Ram genügt dicke für alles .


----------



## axel25 (14. März 2010)

Ich habe das dIng auf der BeBit geshen! Vorher haben wir im Freundeskreis darüber gemunkelt, wie das denn mit der Tastatur ist bezüglich Spieletauglichkeit. Als wir davor standen waren wir begeistert!


----------



## einrudelgurken (15. März 2010)

@ amdintel


> mir gefällt das Teil auch nur was
> mich daran sehr stört
> ist das schrottige  Windows 7,
> ich hätte lieber Vsita 32 Home  auf dem Book,
> also mit 4 GB Ram genügt dicke für alles .


Dann installier dir  doch einfach Windows Vista drauf wenn du das so toll findest.
Außerdem ist Windows 7 nicht schrottig. Ist doch voll gut, auf jeden Fall besser als Vista, das hat meine Schwester auf ihrem Laptop und das ist voll *******.
Naja ist ja ansichtssache.

@Topic/axel25:
Ja habe es auch auf der CeBit gesehen und auch mit gespielt, nur wollte ich es mir da noch nicht kaufen wollen und so nicht auf Details geachtet.


----------



## amdintel (15. März 2010)

keine freie Lizenz mehr und Vista gibt es nicht mehr im Handel zu kaufen ,
Geschäfte Media M , Saturn ...


----------



## schane82 (16. März 2010)

Habe das Teil nun auch bekommen und muss sagen, dass ich in keinster Weise enttäuscht bin. Auch das teilw. kritisierte Display aus aus meiner Sicht absolut in Ordnung. Gebe jedoch zu, dass es sicherlich auf den Anwendungszwck ankommt. Aber ich nehme mein NB nicht mit ins Freibad.


----------



## feivel (16. März 2010)

schane82 schrieb:


> Habe das Teil nun auch bekommen und muss sagen, dass ich in keinster Weise enttäuscht bin. Auch das teilw. kritisierte Display aus aus meiner Sicht absolut in Ordnung. Gebe jedoch zu, dass es sicherlich auf den Anwendungszwck ankommt. Aber ich nehme mein NB nicht mit ins Freibad.




auch die Badewanne wäre keine gute Idee 

wie ist denn die Verarbeitung der Scharniere? 
ich hatte noch kein Alienware Gerät in den Händen, daher die Frage


----------



## siegfred110 (17. März 2010)

Bei mir gab es bisher keine Probleme mit den Scharnieren.
Das Display wippt nicht nach und ist sehr gut fixiert.


----------



## einrudelgurken (19. März 2010)

Das hört sich bisher sehr gut an. Läuft eg auch BF BC2 drauf?


----------



## metal gear 4 ever (21. März 2010)

so, hi, hab den thread jetz gefunden


----------



## macmini131 (21. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ismcJ8mmjc0


----------



## einrudelgurken (23. März 2010)

Also erst einmal vielen dank für das Video. 
@Metalgear4ever 
Schön das du den Thread gefunden hast. 
So: Zu deiner übertaktungs Frage, kann ich dir nur sagen, dass man den Prozessor ruhig übertakten kann. Auf 1,6 Ghz. Steht auch auf der Herrsteller Seite. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir entweder das M15x holen, oder wenn dir das zu teuer wird ein 15 Zoll Notebook von Asus etc., weil du damit ja auch zuhause zocken willst. Ich würde wenn nur unterwegs damit zocken oder ab 
und zu mal zuhause, wenn ich dabei Fern sehen will oder so was. Aber für dich denke ich ist ein 15Zöller besser. Da du ja meintest, dass du damit auch zuhause zocken willst.   

Sorry für die vielen Rechtschreibfehler, aber aufm iPod is es verdammt schwer komplett Fehlerfrei zu schreiben.


----------



## Kynt (28. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> von den Daten und wenn der nur 798 € kostet ,
> finde ich das Book recht interessant , nicht groß  fragen kaufen[...]
> ja ist gut



Hallo,

auf diesen Preis komme ich wenn ich die Maus weglasse. Dann kann man aber nich bestellen, weil es zu einem Kompatibilitätsfehler kommt 



> Errors:
> You have not made selection for Accessories



Oder hat da jemand eine Lösung? 

Grüße


----------



## Superwip (28. März 2010)

Kynt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf diesen Preis komme ich wenn ich die Maus weglasse. Dann kann man aber nich bestellen, weil es zu einem Kompatibilitätsfehler kommt
> 
> ...



Hm... vielleicht kann ma die bei der ESL Edition nicht weglassen... ich würde mal den Support fragen


----------



## Kynt (29. März 2010)

Hi,

das ist gewollt so von Dell. Das Abbestellen der Maus ging eine zeitlang, dann kam der Fix...

Schade...


Grüße


----------



## cjris (5. April 2010)

ist eingentlich schon irgendwas bekannt bzgl. einer neuen cpu...


----------



## axel25 (6. April 2010)

Ich denk nicht, dass man in ein Notebook im Netbook-Format was stärkeres reinbauen kann (also monentan) als das vorhandene.


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2010)

> Ich denk nicht, dass man in ein Notebook im Netbook-Format was stärkeres reinbauen kann (also monentan) als das vorhandene.


 
Ich denke schon...

Man könnte etwa statt dem C2D SU7300 (1,3GHz) neueren C2D SU9600 (1,6GHz) verbauen, beide haben 10W TDP und passen in den selben Sockel... (allerdings kann man diesen Nachteil des SU7300 leicht per Übertaktung kompensieren, fragt sich ob der SU9600 bei gleicher Kühlung ein höheres Übertaktungspotential besitzt...)

Noch mehr Leistung könnte man mit einem i7-640UM herausholen der mit 1,2 GHz (Im Turbo 2,26GHz) getaktet ist und Vorteile wie HT oder eben den Turbomodus bietet- er besitzt zwar mit 18W eine deutlich höhere TDP aber auch das sollte noch kühlbar sein, vor allem wenn man auf die interne Grafikeinheit verzichtet, die sicher für einen beträchtlichen Teil der TDP beim i7-640UM verantwortlich ist

Ob bei der Grafikkarte noch viel herauszuholen ist ist fraglich, die GT335 M produziert immerhin schon ~23W Abwärme, was sehr effizient ist, eine vergleichbar starke M Radeon HD 4670 produziert schon 35W...

Die neuen Karten der Radeon 5000er Serie könnten hier aber einen beträchtlichen Fortschritt darstellen; eine M Radeon HD 5830 ist etwa wesentlich schneller als die GT335 M, DirectX 11 fähig und hat eine Abwärme von nur 24W (lt. AMD)

-> Ich denke daher, dass hier noch einiges an Leistungspotential offen wäre...

Die Frage ist, ob das Sinn macht- alle aktuellen Spiele laufen immerhin auf dem MX11, auf dem kleinen Display erkennt man zudem sowieso kaum einen Unterschied zwischen niedrigen und hohen Settings, das Ding ist als mobiler Zweit-PC gedacht, nicht als Grafikmonster; wenn ich jetzt etwa unterwegs bin und in der Bahn/Einer Pause in der Schule/Uni oder wo auch immer auf 11 Zoll zocken möchte lege ich nicht wirklich Wert auf AA oder solche Späße


----------



## siegfred110 (6. April 2010)

Ja, die Radeosn sind teilweise recht sparsam:

Mobility HD 5870: 50 Watt (ca. 15-20% weniger FPS als Desktop HD 5770)
Mobility HD 5850: 30 - 39 Watt (GDDR5) - 31 Watt (GDDR3/DDR3)
Mobility HD 5650: 15 - 19 Watt

Die neuen Karten sind bei NBC schon im Vergleich integriert.

Ich hätte den SU7300 gerne gegen einen SU9600 getauscht, aber gelötet ist blöd.
Hatte sogar schon fast einen SU9600 bei eBay ersteigert...

Die Abwärme vom SU7300 und der HD4500 sind so niedrig, dass beim Surfen nicht einmal der Lüfter anspringt. Erst wenn ich rechenintensive Aufgaben ausführe oder die GT335 zuschalte geht der Lüfter ab un zu an.
Ansosten herscht absolute Ruhe beim arbeiten mit dem M11X.
Ach ja, ich habe die Übertaktung der CPU immer an. Das macht nix aus,was den Lüfter angeht.

Auch was die Akkulaufzeit betrifft, hat man durch die Übertaktung überhaupt keinen Nachteil, da die CPU gleichzeitig mit der Übertaktung undervoltet wird. Anstatt der max. 1,01V läuft die CPU durchgehend mit 0,9V, bei 38 - 41 Grad.

Ich vermute mal, dass man noch Spielraum hat, was eine manuelle Übertaktung der CPU angeht. Dann aber ohne die Bios-Übertaktung von AW.


----------



## axel25 (7. April 2010)

Hm stimmt, aber mit der integrierten Grafikkarte von den Ix-xxx könnte man doch dann auch Optimus verwenden, oder? Solange man eine nVidia-GraKa verwendet.


----------



## siegfred110 (7. April 2010)

Ja, das sollte gehen.

Wenn die Meldung auf der PCGH-Seite stimmt, werden die neuen CULV´s aber erst im Dritten Quartal auf den Markt kommen, und AW verkauft die M11x zur Zeit so gut, dass die gar noch gar nicht über ein Refresh nachdenken müssen...


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2010)

Die ersten (Sub-)Notebooks mit i7-640UM gibt es jetzt schon etwa das Fujitsu LifeBook P770.


----------



## siegfred110 (8. April 2010)

Ja das ist richtig, ULV´s mit 18Watt gibt es schon, aber die neuen I-Cores als CULV mit 10Watt sollen dann erst kommen.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2010)

Wie gesagt: auch wenn es keine offiziellen Angaben dazu gibt solltn die ULVs mit 18W ohne Einsatz des GPUs schon locker in den 10W Bereich kommen


----------



## siegfred110 (10. April 2010)

Seit gestern habe ich WWAN in meinem M11x.

Ich habe die Dell 5530 (Sony Ericsson) und nutze den Sony Ericsson  mobile manager.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Set zusätzliche WLAN-Kabel verlegt. Von den  originalen WLAN-Kabeln habe ich eines an der WLAN- und eines an der  WWAN-Karte. An dem zweiten, dem AUX-Anschluß, habe ich die zusätzlich  verlegten Antennen angeschlossen. Ob das nötig war weiß ich zwar nicht,  aber so lange es einwandfrei geht...

Empfang ist TOP. WWAN funktioniert einwandfrei. Besser als mit meinem  USB-Stick.

Das einzige was noch nicht klappt ist GPS. Bisher habe ich noch keine  Ortsbestimmung machen können.

Den SE mobile manager kann ich absolut empfehlen. Einfach zu bedienen  und funktioniert super. Mit der original Dell-Software habe ich es  vorher probiert, was jedoch immer fehlschlug. Die neueste Version A06  hat das NB nicht aktzeptiert, da kam immer keine unterstütze Hardware.  Die A03 hat sich zwar installieren lassen, aber das Gerät wurde nicht  gefunden. Die Treiber habe vorher manuell im Gerätemanager installiert.

Ich mußte nach der Installation nur den Akku kurzfristig entfernen,  danach wurde die SIM-Karte erkannt. Davor wurde mir immer gesagt, dass  keine SIM-Karte vorhanden sei.

Den Umbau kann ich jedem M11X-Besitzer nur empfehlen. Macht das Gerät  noch mobiler und endlich ohne USB-Stick...

Vom Stromverbrauch her, ist es besser als mit dem USB-Stick. Einen  großen Nachteil kann ich beim WLAN-surfen nicht feststellen. Laut  Windows-Anzeige hält der Akku noch immer ca. 7,5h beim vollem Akku.


----------



## Superwip (10. April 2010)

Ein W-LAN Kabel? Pic plz!


----------



## siegfred110 (11. April 2010)

Bilder habe ich leider nicht beim Einbau gemacht.
Aber es handelt sich um dieses Antennenkabel: Wlan MINI PCI Antenne (n) zum Nachrüsten für Notebooks bei eBay.de: Komponenten (endet 03.05.10 17:01:00 MESZ)


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2010)

Aso eine Antenne ^^

Interressant... soetwas werde ich mir für meinen Laptop vielleicht auch anschaffen, die W-LAN Reichweite ist ja oft nur allzu gering...


----------



## siegfred110 (11. April 2010)

Oh, ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen. WLAN-Kabel hört sich echt komisch an.

Genau diese Antennenkabel sind beim M11x serienmäßig verbaut und laufen durch das gesamte Gehäuse, bis in den Deckel.

Ich habe noch ein zusätzliches Set verbaut und jeweils eine an die WWAN- und eine an die WLAN-Karte angeschlossen. An den anderen ANschluß habe ich die serienmäßigen Kabel angeschlossen.

Empfang mit beiden sehr gut.


----------



## Trickster_K (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich momentan ebenfalls für das M11x. Denke der Kleine ist 'ne gute Anschaffung für lange Zugfahrten (ICE, Strom vorrausgesetzt) und regnerische Urlaube !

Ich hätte allerdings, die ein oder andere Frage, die sich jetzt speziell an die Besitzer des Kleinen richten !

1. Sorgt der Einbau der teuren SSD für eine erhöhte Perfomance beim Zocken, bzw. hat da jemand schon den Unterschied bemerkt, der evtl. beide Varianten testen konnte?

2. Was für eine externe Festplatte (USB, 2,5 Zoll, 250-500GB) kann man empfehlen? Ideal wäre es wenn die Platte ohne zusätzliche Stromversorgung auskommen würde. Sorry, wenn die Frage "doof" ist, aber ich habe mich bisher noch nie mit externen Platten beschäftigt !

3. Last but least - welchen externen DVD-Brenner kann man für das M11x empfehlen? Das Ding sollte leise sein, nicht zu warm und stabil genug um es auch auf einem ICE-Tisch zu benutzen ! Darf ruhig 'nen Hunni kosten.

Sodala! Ich hoffe man kann mir helfen und ich bin hier im richtigen Thread gelandet !


----------



## SonicNoize (25. April 2010)

So, gestern hab ich mir das Gerät beim MediaMarkt gekauft.

Bin schonmal stinksauer, dass die auf ihrem Preisschild Windows 7 Professional stehen haben und ich nun mit Home Premium überrascht wurde. Ist zwar ausreichend für ein Notebook aber ich fühl mich natürlich mächtig verarscht. War aber trotz des OS um ein paar Euro billiger mit dieser Konfiguration als bei Dell. Wenn die am Montag das Preisschild noch haben, gibt's Ärger.

Die MediaMarkt-Version hat:
- Intel Core 2 Duo U7300, nicht übertaktet (muss man wohl selbst machen?)
- 4 Gig Arbeitsspeicher
- Schwarzes Gehäuse
- 500 GB Festplatte (keine SSD)


Zocken kann man damit gut, das Display ist sehr hochauflösend und entgegen der Behauptungen im Netz kommt man damit klar, dass es spiegelnd ist. Matt wäre mir zwar lieber, aber die Helligkeit ist in Ordnung.

Zu der Akkulaufzeit muss man nicht viel sagen... Für die Leistung einfach gigantisch. Je nach Verwendung sind 3-7 Stunden drinn.

Die Umschaltungen zwischen den Grafikkarten funktioniert auch relativ gut. Man muss dazu leider die meisten Programme beenden, selbst, wenn diese nur im Tray laufen (ICQ z.B.)

Nun zu den Nachteilen:

- Die Verarbeitung ist hundsmieserabel. An meinem Display löst sich gerade der Rahmen. Für diesen Preis und das Alter (gestern gekauft) völlig unakzeptabel. Werde am Montag den Dell-Support kontaktieren, mal sehen, wie das so abläuft.
- Wenn man das Display klappt, sehen die Gelenke aus, als würden sie sich durchbiegen, mitsamt dem Display. Das macht mir Angst.
- Die Festplatte bremst das ganze System aus. Eine VelociRaptor oder eine SSD mit SLC-Chips würden dem Gerät einen ordentlichen Leistungs-Schub verpassen.
- Die Lackierung ist so gewählt, dass man jeden Fingerabdruck sieht.


----------



## Trickster_K (25. April 2010)

Hey,

deine Erfahrungen klingen ja furchtbar. Sicher, dass die Festplatte das System ausbremst und nicht die CPU? Soweit ich weiß, kannst du die CPU im Bios auf 1,6 Ghz übertakten; ist auch vom Hersteller so vorgesehen. Probier's mal aus! Was die anderen Probleme betrifft würde ich mich auf jeden Fall an den Dell Support wenden.

Falls jemand mir meine Fragen beantworten kann (siehe zwei Posts nach oben) wäre das super!


----------



## SonicNoize (25. April 2010)

Trickster_K schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> deine Erfahrungen klingen ja furchtbar. Sicher, dass die Festplatte das System ausbremst und nicht die CPU? Soweit ich weiß, kannst du die CPU im Bios auf 1,6 Ghz übertakten; ist auch vom Hersteller so vorgesehen. Probier's mal aus! Was die anderen Probleme betrifft würde ich mich auf jeden Fall an den Dell Support wenden.
> 
> Falls jemand mir meine Fragen beantworten kann (siehe zwei Posts nach oben) wäre das super!



Ja, Übertakten kann man ganz unkompliziert im Bios. Einfach die Option "OverClock" auf 1 setzen, dann hat man die 1,6 GHz. 

Die Festplattengeschwindigkeit habe ich noch nicht gemessen, werde ich heute im Laufe des Tages noch machen. In meinem Rechner, den ich normalerweise verwende, habe ich so eine VelociRaptor Festplatte, selbe Menge an Arbeitsspeicher allerdings einen etwas schnelleren FSB. Der Unterschied bei der Ladezeit, z.B. bei Left 4 Dead ist gewaltig. Da gehts schon so um 15-20 Sekunden.

Bin mal gespannt, was sich mit dem Display noch ergibt. Die vordere Abdeckung steht nun an einer Ecke einen ganzen Milimeter aus dem Rahmen heraus.


----------



## Trickster_K (25. April 2010)

Wie gehabt - ruf beim Dell Support an, du hast ja mindestens 1 Jahr lang Support auf das Ding und ansonsten noch zwei Wochen Rückgabegarantie wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Schick das Ding ein, die schicken dir ein Neues NB - du musst einfach nur beharrlich bleiben. Bin jetzt im Netz schon auf Einige gestoßen die beim M11x ein paar Verarbeitungsmängel hatten, grade was Bildschirmrahmen und Scharniere anging. Bevor jetzt aber hier der falsche Eindruck entsteht - ich bin auf ebenso viele, wenn nicht noch mehr Leute gestoßen, die das Ding absolut top finden und keine Mängel hatten.

Hat denn die übertaktete CPU was an den Ladezeiten geändert? Oder ist das jetzt ein reines Problem mit der Platte? Weil die SSD für den M11x ist preislich ja schon ein gewaltiger Schritt nach Oben...


----------



## SonicNoize (25. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen meiner VelociRaptor im PC (die schon sehr lange da drinn ist) und der frischen Festplatte des M11x. Zugriffszeit scheint eher Durchschnittlich zu sein, muss allerdings gestehen dass ich von den Zahlen nicht all zu viel Ahnung habe. Vielleicht kann da jemand etwas dazu sagen, der sich damit auskennt.

Gerade noch Dead Space installiert, läuft auch mit Top Details flüssig. Von der Leistung kann man sich bei dem Gerät nicht beschweren, vor allem bei der Größe bin ich immer noch überrascht 

Ich hab's beim Benchsystem von der8auer mal gesehen, was so eine SSD, vor allem die mit den SLC-Chips, an Geschwindigkeit für das ganze System bringt. Wenn man so ein Teil in dem M11x verbauen würde, wär das Ding noch mal eine ganze Ecke genialer. Wie die SSD, die Alienware verbaut, so läuft, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Trickster_K (25. April 2010)

Uhhh, also den Zahlen werde ich auch nicht wirklich schlau, dazu bin ich zu sehr Laie was den Hardware-Sektor angeht !

Aaaaber, irgendwer hier im Forum hat garantiert das M11x inkl. SSD !

Womit wir auch schon wieder bei meinen 3 Fragen wären:

1. Sorgt der Einbau der teuren SSD für eine erhöhte Perfomance beim  Zocken, bzw. hat da jemand schon den Unterschied bemerkt, der evtl.  beide Varianten testen konnte?

2. Was für eine externe Festplatte (USB, 2,5 Zoll, 250-500GB) kann man  empfehlen? Ideal wäre es wenn die Platte ohne zusätzliche  Stromversorgung auskommen würde. Sorry, wenn die Frage "doof" ist, aber  ich habe mich bisher noch nie mit externen Platten beschäftigt !

3. Last but least - welchen externen DVD-Brenner kann man für das M11x  empfehlen? Das Ding sollte leise sein, nicht zu warm und stabil genug um  es auch auf einem ICE-Tisch zu benutzen ! Darf ruhig 'nen Hunni  kosten.


Nochmal zur SSD: Wenn die Spieleleistung von dem Zwerg mittles SSD noch mal gehoben werden könnte (und dazu zählen ja ebenfalls Ladezeiten will ich meinen), wäre das natürlich erste Sahne !


----------



## SonicNoize (25. April 2010)

So, nachdem sich heute nach 24 Stunden Besitz die Tastatur durchgebogen hat, wandert dieses zusammengemurkste Produkt wieder zurück.

Erst das sich lösende Display, dann die Tastatur. Für den Preis (999€) total daneben.

Habe 2 Bilder angehängt, an denen man die Mängel erkennen kann. Wenn man die AlienFX-Beleuchtung der Tastatur einschaltet, sticht es einem sofort ins Auge, dass die Tastatur nicht mehr flach, sondern gewölbt ist. Auf dem Foto erkennt man das, wenn man die Linie der Tasten mit der Kante dahinter vergleicht. Da geh's um etwa einen Milimeter. Man erkennt übrigens auch, dass die Scharniere nicht den selben Abstand haben... Da wurde gemurkst.


----------



## Trickster_K (25. April 2010)

Tauschst du um, oder willst du dein Geld zurück, wenn ich Fragen darf?

Schade eigentlich, dass man im Internet so viele Beschwerden über mangelnde Verarbeitung des Books findet. Bei dem Preis hätte man das eleganter lösen können, nein, müssen.


----------



## SonicNoize (26. April 2010)

Trickster_K schrieb:


> Tauschst du um, oder willst du dein Geld zurück, wenn ich Fragen darf?
> 
> Schade eigentlich, dass man im Internet so viele Beschwerden über mangelnde Verarbeitung des Books findet. Bei dem Preis hätte man das eleganter lösen können, nein, müssen.



Hab nun ein neues Gerät, die Tastatur ist zwar immer noch wellig aber nicht mehr so stark wie beim alten. Das Vorführmodell beim MM hatte die wellige Tastatur auch, aber noch viel extremer. Das Problem mit dem Display bin ich los.  Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt. Leistungstechnisch ist das Ding ja nach wie vor einfach toll


----------



## siegfred110 (29. April 2010)

Ich habe das M11X mit der Samsung SSD. Leider ist diese zu 70% voll. Das könnte die Performance etwas mindern.

Hier meine Werte mit HD Tune:
Minimum:110
Maximum:133
Average: 125
Access Time:0,3ms

Ladezeiten:
Modern Warfare 2
>Menüauswahl: 20s
>Kampagne, Akt II, Exodus: 26,5s
Bei Bad Company 2 läuft parallel schon seit 45min der Updateagent. Falls es jemals fertig werden sollte reiche ich die Daten noch nach.

Externe Festplatte:
Ich nutze eine Seagate ST9500420AS mit 500GB - 7200 in einem Sharkoon Rapid Sata Festplattengehäuse mit einem USB Anschluß.
HD Tune:
Minimum: 22,1
Maximum: 33,1
Average: 31,9
Access Time: 17,8ms

Externer Brenner:
Slim USB DVD-Brenner von NEC. Zum Abspielen reicht ein USB- Anschluß, zum Brennen muß ich zwei anschließen, damit der Brenner genug Strom bekommt. Vorher hatte ich einen von Medion, aber der hatte ein zusätzliches Netzteil, was mir irgendwie etwas sinnlos vorkam.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn du zeit hast, schreib doch mal nen größeren testbericht hier im Forum,. Das M11X scheint ein relativ großes Streitthema zu sein


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

Was kostet das denn?


----------



## miLchi211 (12. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was kostet das denn?




ach Mensch, Pain 
hättest du nen Stückchen weiter hochgescrollt, dann wüsstest dus 

aber du bleibst doch beim G73, oder? :O


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

miLchi211 schrieb:


> ach Mensch, Pain
> hättest du nen Stückchen weiter hochgescrollt, dann wüsstest dus
> 
> aber du bleibst doch beim G73, oder? :O


 

Natürlich bleib ich dabei...

Auch wenn ich gerade erfahren hab, das es nicht lieferbar ist, und notebooksbilliger einen fehler auf der Website hat, was die Verfügbarkeit angeht...^^

WTF 1000€? für eine Fliegenklatsche?


----------



## Tsteffi (11. September 2010)

Hey Leude.

Ich bin viel unterwegs beruflich und brauche deswegen ein kleines Notebook, das in meinen Koffer locker passt, und trotzdem genug Power hat, damit ich unterwegs mal WoW zocken kann.
Im Moment habe ich ein N150 von Samsung, und abgesehen von der nicht vorhandenen Grafikleistung bin ich zufrieden damit.
Also was ich bisher vom M11x gesehen/gelesen habe sagt mir schon zu, scheint ja das einzige zockfähige in dem Größenbereich zu sein. 
Einige Fragen bleiben aber dennoch offen:

Wie ist das nun mit diesen Verarbeitungsproblemen, die hier auch beschrieben wurden? Sind die eher die Ausnahme, oder die Regel? Wie klappt der Umtausch?

Ich hab was von einem WWAN - Modul gelesen, ich gehe mal davon aus das damit ein UMTS-Modul gemeint ist. Kann man dieses irgendwie ab Werk ordern, und wenn nicht, verliert man durch den Einbau die Garantie ?

Einige hier haben das Ding ja offenbar schon ein paar Monate, wie sind die "Langzeiterfahrungen"?

Und, wie gut ist der VGA-Ausgang, was für Auflösungen kann der und ist das Bild befriedigend? 

Last but not Least: Gibt es inzwischen vielleicht etwas besseres im 12" oder kleineren Bereich, was ich bei meiner Suche im Web übersehen habe?


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2010)

> Wie ist das nun mit diesen Verarbeitungsproblemen, die hier auch beschrieben wurden? Sind die eher die Ausnahme, oder die Regel?


 
Ich denke, das ist eher die Ausnahme, ich hab zwar keines hab es mir aber schon öfter angeschaut und es kam mir immer sehr hochwertig vor



> Wie klappt der Umtausch?


Bei Dell sollte der Support kein Problem sein, der ist erfahrungsgemäß wirklich sehr gut



> Ich hab was von einem WWAN - Modul gelesen, ich gehe mal davon aus das damit ein UMTS-Modul gemeint ist. Kann man dieses irgendwie ab Werk ordern, und wenn nicht, verliert man durch den Einbau die Garantie ?


Man kann kein W-WAN Modul ab Werk konfigurieren

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten eine Mobilfunkkarte nachzurüsten, die einfachste wäre die W-LAN Karte durch eine solche zu ersetzen- dann hat man allerdings kein W-LAN mehr; leider sind mir auch keine PCIe Half Minicard- Mobilfunkkarten bekannt, die auch ein W-LAN Modul besitzen (was für eine Marktlücke...)

Express Card hat das M11x leider nicht, sodass diese einfache Nachrüstmöglichkeit wegfällt

Die weniger wichtige Bluetooth Karte ist leider nicht standardisiert und lässt sich so auch nicht durch eine andere ersetzen

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es irgendwie ein USB W-WAN Modul reinzumodden; das ist aber sehr aufwendig und dabei geht garantiert die Garantie verloren (man müsste wohl unter anderem am MB herumlöten...)



> Und, wie gut ist der VGA-Ausgang, was für Auflösungen kann der und ist das Bild befriedigend?


Ich denke, es sollte damit keine allzu großen Probleme geben
Die maximale Auflösung am VGA Ausgang ist mit 2048x1536 angegeben, Full-HD ist also bequem möglich



> Gibt es inzwischen vielleicht etwas besseres im 12" oder kleineren Bereich, was ich bei meiner Suche im Web übersehen habe?


Na ja...

Eine Alternative gibt es schon

Die HP Touchsmart tm2-2000 Serie

Ein 12,1 Zoll Convertable mit M HD 5450
Diese GraKa ist zwar dezitiert aber wesentlich schwächer als die 335M GT des Alienware M11x; für WoW sollte sie aber auf jeden Fall ausreichen

Als CPU ist soweit ich weiß maximal ein i5-430UM verfügbar, auch hier ist das Alienware also schneller
Allerdings könnte man den CPU mit einem anderen ULV (oder eventuell sogar LV) Arrandale ersetzen, etwa einem i7-660UM, der dann sogar geringfügig schneller als der i7 640UM des M11x wäre

Ich würde nur zum HP greifen, wenn ein Convertable für dich von Vorteil wäre und du nichts Grafikfressenderes als WoW spielst

Preislich sind die beiden Geräte auf einem Niveau, das HP ist zwar mit seinem drehbaren Multitouchscreen auf den ersten Blick aufwendiger gebaut aber beim Alienware muss man auch bedenken, dass es eine wesentlich stärkere GraKa verbaut und auch die Kühlung wesentlich aufwendiger ist

Die Verarbeitung des HP tm2-2000 ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, die Gehäuseoberseite besteht etwa aus Aluminium, dafür ist seine Tastatur nicht beleuchtet
Soweit ich weiß ist allerdings der Support bei HP etwas schlechter als bei Dell; wenn man ein Problem hat muss man das Notebook einschicken und bekommt es irgendwann wieder, bei Dell gibt es einen Vorort Reperatur/Austausch Service (zumindestens ein Jahr lang); allerdings kann man auch bei HP erweiterten Support gegen Aufpreis bestellen, der dann auf einem Niveau mit dem Dellsupport sein sollte

W-WAN gibt es übrigens auch für das HP nicht, ein eventuelles Nachrüsten ist mit den selben Problemen behaftet wie beim Alienware

Der VGA Ausgang der M HD 5450 des tm2-2000 unterstützt ebenfalls eine maximale Auflösung von 2048x1536

Weitere halbwegs aktuelle Geräte in der Größenklasse mit dezitierter GraKa sind mir nicht bekannt


----------



## siegfred110 (17. Oktober 2010)

Das WWAN kann man einfach nachrüsten, da noch ein Steckplatz frei ist. WLAN wird dadurch nicht beeinträgt.
Ich habe einfach eine DELL-WWAN-Karte nachgerüstet, den SE-Wireless Manager installiert und die ungenutzte zweite WLAN-Antenne angeklemmt.
Nur das in der WWAN-Karte eigebaute GPS funzt nicht, da man die Antennen nicht nachträglich im Display verbauen kann und eine Antenne für das WLAN benötigt wird. Beim US-Model werden die WWAN-Antennen von Werk aus im Display verbaut.

Zum Langzeittest ich habe ich mittlerweile meine ersten negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, dafür aber postive mit dem Support. Das linke Scharnier ist gebrochen und dadurch verzieht ich der gesamte Dislpayrahmen.


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2010)

Erstaunlich... wenn das M11X zwei PCIe Mini Card Steckplätze hat- warum wird es dann nicht von Standardmäßig mit W-WAN angeboten?

Und braucht das W-LAN wirklich nur eine Antenne? Es ist ja eigentlich normal, dass W-LAN Karten 2-3 Antennen nutzen; das Verlegen weiterer Antennen sollte auch durchaus möglich sein, muss ja nicht im Bildschirm sein


----------



## siegfred110 (27. Oktober 2010)

Mein M11x-Defekt wurde mittlerweile vor Ort behoben.

Angeblich soll es im aktuellen M11x-R2 demnächst W-WAN auch bei uns geben. Dazu wird aber der Deckel mit vier Antennen verbaut.

Das Problem beim Einbau von weiteren Antennen im Gehäuse ist die Abschirmung. Alle Antennen im Gehäuse bringen nichts. Ich habe verschiedene W-LAN Antennen im Gehäuse verbaut.
Nur wenn ich wie Oben beschrieben die orig. W-LAN-Antennen nutze habe ich UMTS-Empfang. Mit Antennen im Gehäuse gibt es keinen Empfang. Mit zusätzlichen Antennen als zweiter Antenne verbessert sich der Empfang nicht.


----------



## Freak2011 (27. Oktober 2010)

hey Leute ist es eig. möglich die Grafikkarte des M11x zu erweitern?? also selbst eine reinzubauen?? falls ja welche??


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2010)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> hey Leute ist es eig. möglich die Grafikkarte des M11x zu erweitern?? also selbst eine reinzubauen?? falls ja welche??



Nein, das ist nicht möglich, die primäre GraKa ist fester Bestandteil der Hauptplatine, um die kompakte Bauweise zu ermöglichen wäre das auch kaum anders möglich

Ich will an dieser Stelle nicht ausschließen, dass es möglich ist, den Grafikchip abzulöten und durch einen anderen, kompatiblen zu ersetzen aber dadurch wäre -mit enormem Aufwand-, wenn überhaupt, höchstens ein Downgrade möglich

Abgesehen davon ist es vielleicht möglich den im Regelfall ungenutzten zweiten PCIe 1x MiniCard Steckplatz zur Anbindung einer (externen) GraKa zu nutzen, die langsame PCIe 1.0 1x Anbindung limitiert die Leistung hier aber selbst bei der Verwendung einer high-end Desktop GraKa auf niedrigem Niveau, vermutlich sogar unter dem Niveau der GT 335M

Weiters muss man bedenken, dass das M11x bereits zwei GraKas hat- die 335M und die IGP des Arrandale Prozessors; letztere könnte man natürlich zusammen mit der CPU wechseln und gegebenenfalls aufrüsten- wenn man etwa, waghalsig eine Überschreitung der TDP Grenze in kauf nehmend, einen i7 640LM einbauen würde könnte man sich über einen um sagenhafte 66MHz höheren maximalen IGP Takt freuen- das das nicht sinnvoll ist sollte klar sein- zumindestens nicht, wenn es einem um GPU Leistung geht, wenn man eine höhere CPU Leistung braucht ist dieser Schritt durchaus Überlegenswert


----------



## Freak2011 (27. Oktober 2010)

ok ^^  danke für den ausführlichen TIpp  also externe Graka wäre mir zu aufwändig dazu nehm ich lieber den Express STeckplatz für ne erweiterung zu USB 3.0! 

aber eine frage bleibt mit noch offen, was meint ihr, lohnt sich die erweiterung auf den i7?? von preis und leistung her? oder istd er STromsparende Standart CPU vollkommen ausreichend und es amcht kaum ein leistungs unterschied??  vll.t jemand nen test mit i7 parat?


----------



## foin (27. Oktober 2010)

auf dem ding kann man eig alles spielen, manchmal muss man aber details etc runter machen...

ist eig ganz gut soweit ich weiß, es gibt ja jetzt auch ne variante mit i5...


----------



## Superwip (27. Oktober 2010)

Der i7 ist definitiv in jeder Hinsicht besser- er verbraucht auch nicht mehr Strom!-

Der i7 hat im im wesentlichen drei Vorteile: einen höheren Grundtakt (1,2 statt 1,06GHz) einen deutlich höheren Turbotakt (2,26 statt 1,86GHz) und mehr L3 Chache (4 statt 3 MiB)

Ob dir der Vorteil das Geld wert ist musst du natürlich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Freak2011 (27. Oktober 2010)

ok ^^  nunja interesannt wären nun Benches -.-!


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

das mit core 2 duo gibt es jetzt schon für 650€, da lohnt sich der 300€ aufpreis für nen i5 finde nicht, 650 ist nen guter preis...


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

und der aufpreis auf i7?? was sagste dazu?? weil das sollte ja eigentlich ne große steigerung sein??


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

is es auch, aber schau mal, die graundausstattung beim pentium d kostet nur noch 650€ + 100 für den core 2 duo... + nochmal was für 4 statt 2 gb ram...
beim i5 kostet die grundausstattung 950€ + 200 für den i7 ...+ den ram...

ist es das wert? lapi´s sind nicht zum ZUHASE zocken da... da kann man nen festen pc mit mehr leistung deutlich billiger kaufen...


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

ja für mich wirds für unterwegs und Desktop ersatz zu gleich und da ich mit vielen Browser Tabs+ Icq + MSN un d nebenbei bissel zocke, oder mal nen Video schaue sollte es da nicht anfangen zu laggen...!


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

ein 11" notebook kann doch kein desktop PC ersetzen Oo ! das solltest du wissen, und notebooks, die das fast können haben ne sehr miserable akku laufzeit und sind auch nicht 11" sonder meist 17" groß! 
kauf dir nen desktop für zuhause und für unterwegs nen notebook,... ich weiß ja nicht, was du unterwegs machen willst.... aber nen desktop ersetzt das 11" nicht...


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

ja wie gesagt ich benutze das bock weniger zum hardcore zocken, deswegen eher für die oben genannten anwendungen, und reichtd afür der SVU Prozi??  also der mit 3MB Cache??

oder dann wohl doch lieber nen i7?


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

ja, eig sollte der C2D reichen... ich habe von leuten gehört die spielen mit dem c2d dirt 2 auf high auf nem fill hd disp... aber ich finde 11" ist schon sehr klein! geh vorher mal nen nen geschäft und schua ihn dir an..., manchmal ham se den bei mediamarkt oder saturn...


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

ok danke für den Tipp aber hier in Göttingen habe ichs noch nicht bei Saturn gesehen !


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

aber andere 11" gibt es da sicher, also schau mal ob dir die größe reicht, das is echt winzig...


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

aber wars nicht sod as dass AW M11x etwas größer als standart 11" ausfällt? 

ja hab nebenbei noch nen Angebot mit nem M15x am laufen aber son M11x wäre auch genial ^^  ma gucken


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (28. Oktober 2010)

jap...das stimmt...!


----------



## Freak2011 (28. Oktober 2010)

war das "Japd as stimmt" auf die etwas größere Größe des M11x bezogen?


----------



## foin (28. Oktober 2010)

der fällt größer aus? ne eig nicht, ist ja 11" vllt nen cm oder so ... und ich finde es ziemlich dick  
also bei alternate gab es nen mx15 billig...
der is größer als andere netbooks, weil die meist auf 10" sind...


----------



## Superwip (29. Oktober 2010)

na ja, was ist schon "standard 11 Zoll"?

lxbxh M 

*Alienware M11x: 286mm x 233mm x33mm 2,03kg*

Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8172 285mm x 206mm x 29mm

Fujitsu LifeBook P3110 285mm 209mm 30,2mm 1,63kg 1,39kg

Lenovo X100e Thinkpad 280mm x 210mm x 30mm 1,5kg

Toshiba Satellite T110-10R 286mm x 211mm x 38mm 1,6kg

Lenovo IdeaPad U160 290mm x 193mm x 22mm 1,4kg


Der jeweils schlechteste Wert ist rot markiert

Man erkennt: das Alienware M11x ist zwar relativ groß für ein 11 Zoll Gerät aber auch nicht extrem groß; es fällt auch auf, dass es unverhältnismäßig tief ist (im Vergleich zu anderen 11 Zöllern), man könnte fast meinen, es wäre ein 4:3 Gerät...

Es ist für ein 11 Zoll Subnotebook auch relativ schwer, das liegt aber klarerweise am aufwendigen Kühlsystem


----------



## foin (29. Oktober 2010)

du musst von der CM größe des Bildschirmes ausgehen, das sind bei 11" nunmal genau: 27,94 cm
das plastik drumherum zählt nicht  
und kannste mal nen Lineal nehm und überlegen, ob es dir reicht...


----------



## Freak2011 (29. Oktober 2010)

jor ich werd wohl ma rumfahren müssen^^


----------



## Iceananas (29. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage mitten in die Runde (falls das schon nicht kam): wie schlägt sich denn die Nvidia GT335 in dem Alienware? Wäre mittlerweile etwas dazu geneigt einen spieletauglichen Kompaktnotebook zu kaufen, allerdings scheint mir die Radeon HD 5650 schon bisschen schneller zu sein, zumal es viele Acermodelle mit i5 schon unter 800€ verkauft werden..


----------



## Superwip (29. Oktober 2010)

> Radeon HD 5650


 
Welches 11 Zoll Gerät hat eine M HD 5650?!

Etwas schneller ist sie schon...


----------



## foin (29. Oktober 2010)

ne, die haben dann 13" 
also ich würde dir zu nem acer timeline x raten, mit i5 und 5650 für 800€ so billig biste mit dem alienware nicht drin, egal welche ausführung, du musst ja noch die 4gb ram kaufen... 
der acer ist schon gut...


----------



## Superwip (29. Oktober 2010)

Aber bedenke: Ein 13 Zöller ist schon wesentlich größer als ein 11 Zöller

Hier wiedermal der Vergleich:

lxbxh M 

Alienware M11x: 286mm x 233mm x33mm 2,03kg

Acer Aspire 3820TG: 324mm x 235mm x 28,9mm 1,815kg

Das Alienware ist zwar geringfügig dicker und schwerer, die "Grundfläche", die sich in der Praxis wesentlich stärker auf die Mobilität auswirkt ist aber bei Acer mit 761,4mm²: 666,38mm² wesentlich größer

Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die Nachteile eines größeren Geräts klar die Vorteile; der deutliche Preisvorteil des Acer bleibt aber freilich bestehen, man muss auch bedenken, dass es einen nochmal deutlich schnelleren Prozessor hat (ein weit größerer Vorteil als die GraKa)


----------



## The Rock (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja, die 850 Euro Aktion bei Cyberport finde ich auch garnet so schlecht:

DELL Alienware M11x + TactX Headset + TactX Mouse


----------



## Freak2011 (29. Oktober 2010)

also die Cyberport aktions chlägt das Acer bei weitem!! des weiteren Acer--> letzter shit, doofer support und runtergetaktete Hardware!! davon ist hudnert pro auch die 5650 betroffen!! und die verarbeitung ist so als würdeste Hardware in nen Papkarton stopfen  haha!

ne also Acer ist kein produktiver vergleich !


----------



## foin (29. Oktober 2010)

ich habe nen freund, der hat nen notebook aus der reihe, und das is gut verarbeitet und läuft auch sehr gut! is die selbe hardware wie bei dem 13zoller...
die aktion ist nicht schlecht, aber ich finde es zu klein!


----------



## Superwip (29. Oktober 2010)

> runtergetaktete Hardware



Laut Notebookchek ist beim Aspire 3820TG nichts heruntergetaktet, weder der CPU noch der GPU oder der VRAM


----------



## Iceananas (31. Oktober 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber bedenke: Ein 13 Zöller ist schon wesentlich größer als ein 11 Zöller



Ja, habs natürlich vergessen zu erwähnen dass es sich um den 13"er  handelt. Die Größe ist für mich sogar ein Vorteil, da meine Tasche groß  genug ist, um ein 13"er eben mal einzustopfen und mir der Bildschirm  grad noch groß genug ist. Das Alienware ist mir doch zu schwach und  primär geht es mir nur um die Leistung der GT335, die verbaut ist. Zum  jetzigen Zeitpunkt kaufe ich mir garantiert kein Core 2 Duo mehr (schon  gar keinen mit 1,6 Ghz) und ein Alienware mit i5 ist mir das Geld doch  nicht wert.



Freak2011 schrieb:


> also die Cyberport aktions chlägt das Acer bei weitem!!



inwiefern? weißt du überhaupt um welchen Acer es geht?



Freak2011 schrieb:


> des weiteren Acer--> letzter shit, doofer support und runtergetaktete Hardware!! davon ist hudnert pro auch die 5650 betroffen!! und die verarbeitung ist so als würdeste Hardware in nen Papkarton stopfen  haha!
> 
> ne also Acer ist kein produktiver vergleich !



Aha. Also ich sitze gerade an dem Vorgängermodell des 3820TG, den ich mir überlege zu kaufen. Wenn der Grafikchip wie obene gesagt schneller ist, dann dürfte die Leistung für den i5 bei weitem höher sein und an der Verarbeitung habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nix auszusetzen, davon wird übrigens auch einstimmig berichtet.


----------



## foin (31. Oktober 2010)

jop, der acer ist schon echt gut...


----------



## einrudelgurken (18. April 2011)

Habe hier etwas interessantes gefunden, für die Leute die es interessiert. Anscheinend kann man ab sofort die neuen Alienware Notebooks konfigurieren und bestellen.
Das neue M11x
Und das neue M14x
Hab das auch schon in einem anderen Thread erwänt, aber ich dachte hier past es doch besser rein. 

mfg
Einrudelgurken


----------

